# LPS muffs up again!



## StreetTrash (Nov 3, 2011)

Bought this T as a little sling about four years ago.  It was sold to me as "Usambara Orange Baboon".  Well she's grown quite a bit since then.  A few molts in I realized it was not a P. murinus.  I was told it's some sort of whistling spider, but I'm still not sure what exactly it is.  Anyhow, I absolutely love this one.  It hates everything...


----------



## Scorpendra (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd prefer that over an OBT any day 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## RockinOutAmber (Nov 4, 2011)

This just shows how LPS know nothing about the animals they sell (well maybe except for a few people). Pretty T either way.


----------



## Spiderman24 (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont believe thats a selenocosmia species at all.


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 4, 2011)

So what would you guess it is Spiderman24?  I know that many T's can stridulate.  This is one of them.


----------



## Spiderman24 (Nov 4, 2011)

StreetTrash said:


> So what would you guess it is Spiderman24?  I know that many T's can stridulate.  This is one of them.





What does the stridulating sound like? Os it long and a deeper sound or are they really quick? I guess it could be a selenocosmia it just does not look like any of the ones ive seen. Maybe crassipes possibly but its lacking the abdominal markings.

---------- Post added 11-04-2011 at 11:34 PM ----------

My s.dichromata has really quock ones and it does it while running instead of in a threat.


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 4, 2011)

Regardless of the species, I think that's one elegant T. I wouldn't want to handle that one though.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 5, 2011)

not sure what it is...but its gorgeous..i want one...you need to find out what it is so  i will know


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm trying...  I have sent an email to Steve Nunn to see if he can impart some wisdom on this one.  It's a beautiful burgundy color fresh after a molt.  I love this T!

The first time I heard it hiss was when it was climbing the side of the tank.  I blew on it gently to get it down for a re-house and it gave a quick audible hiss while dropping and then darted into it's hide.  When I was taking these photos it was hissing in threat pose, again quick, almost like if you rub your thumb against your index finger while making a fist.

It is very uniform in color as opposed to S. dichromata which looks to have a much lighter carapace.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 5, 2011)

you should send it to me so i can get a closer look


----------



## Spiderman24 (Nov 5, 2011)

The dichromata is very different from the rest of the selenocosmia genus. Even the build is very different but none the less they are incredible. I am really starting to think you have a young crassipes now. Can you tell me the sex? Or get me a ventral shot? The mails have very distinct abdominal patterns that stay even as adults.




StreetTrash said:


> I'm trying...  I have sent an email to Steve Nunn to see if he can impart some wisdom on this one.  It's a beautiful burgundy color fresh after a molt.  I love this T!
> 
> The first time I heard it hiss was when it was climbing the side of the tank.  I blew on it gently to get it down for a re-house and it gave a quick audible hiss while dropping and then darted into it's hide.  When I was taking these photos it was hissing in threat pose, again quick, almost like if you rub your thumb against your index finger while making a fist.
> 
> It is very uniform in color as opposed to S. dichromata which looks to have a much lighter carapace.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 5, 2011)

looking at some pics i 2+ crassipes...


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll try to do so.  It is extremely defensive and fast.  I took these shots because it happened to be out of it's hide.

---------- Post added 11-05-2011 at 10:48 AM ----------

It molted a few months ago but it mangled it before I could pull it.


----------



## Spiderman24 (Nov 5, 2011)

StreetTrash said:


> I'll try to do so.  It is extremely defensive and fast.  I took these shots because it happened to be out of it's hide.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-05-2011 at 10:48 AM ----------
> 
> It molted a few months ago but it mangled it before I could pull it.




Rofl -1 for my spelling of "male". Ok let me know. I think ots pretty much safe to label this spider as selenocosmia crassipes. Youre lucky to have purchased this at a pet stpre as an obt so it was really cheep >.< you ever want to let ot go.then.let me know. I am obssessed with the selenocosmia genus.


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 5, 2011)

Absolutely!  I have been told by several people now that Selenocosmia, or is it Phlogius crassipes now, is what it is.  I've been pouring over all the info I can find about the genus and have become mildly obsessed with it myself.  I hope that I can get a postitve ID on it in case it is a male.  I'd like to be able to send it off for breeding if that's the case.  Can you ID it from a molt?  If so I'd love to send you it's exuvia next time it molts.


----------



## Draiman (Nov 5, 2011)

Quite obviously a _Chilobrachys_ species, most likely the same one that's been sold as "huahini" for the past few years...


----------



## Spiderman24 (Nov 5, 2011)

StreetTrash said:


> Absolutely!  I have been told by several people now that Selenocosmia, or is it Phlogius crassipes now, is what it is.  I've been pouring over all the info I can find about the genus and have become mildly obsessed with it myself.  I hope that I can get a postitve ID on it in case it is a male.  I'd like to be able to send it off for breeding if that's the case.  Can you ID it from a molt?  If so I'd love to send you it's exuvia next time it molts.




It is selenocosmia crassipes and yes I should be able too because I have a mature male crassipes sitting right in front of me. Lol They are am awesome genus arent they? When.i first got my dichromata it was sold to me at a petshop for $35!!! They told me it had to go because it was very aggressive amd had escaped once. And they said they never see it so it wouldnt sell. They said it came in with a bunch of brachypelma vagans. How in the world it was considered one Is beyond me but I tool ot amd it molted out female and I have been obssessed since. Extremelu hard to come by as well.

---------- Post added 11-05-2011 at 02:16 PM ----------




Draiman said:


> Quite obviously a _Chilobrachys_ species, most likely the same one that's been sold as "huahini" for the past few years...


How is it obvious its a chilobrachys? Especially since it strodulates....


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm curious about the Chilobrachys assessment as well. Could you please expand on your statement there Draiman?

---------- Post added 11-05-2011 at 12:50 PM ----------

Also, this thing is prone to climbing with moist substrate.  Once a dish could be offered this thing was kept bone dry.


----------



## Draiman (Nov 5, 2011)

Spiderman24 said:


> It is selenocosmia crassipes and yes I should be able too because I have a mature male crassipes sitting right in front of me. Lol They are am awesome genus arent they? When.i first got my dichromata it was sold to me at a petshop for $35!!! They told me it had to go because it was very aggressive amd had escaped once. And they said they never see it so it wouldnt sell. They said it came in with a bunch of brachypelma vagans. How in the world it was considered one Is beyond me but I tool ot amd it molted out female and I have been obssessed since. Extremelu hard to come by as well.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-05-2011 at 02:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Have you ever kept a Chilobrachys species? Most Chilobrachys species have the ability to stridulate, and I have heard it myself from both C. fimbriatus and C. dyscolus. You think only Selenocosmia stridulate?


----------



## Spiderman24 (Nov 5, 2011)

Draiman said:


> Have you ever kept a Chilobrachys species? Most Chilobrachys species have the ability to stridulate, and I have heard it myself from both C. fimbriatus and C. dyscolus. You think only Selenocosmia stridulate?



Ues I have a very brown c.huahini and an indian violet that was given to me as a freebie. Never jeatd either stridulate amd have been bitten by the indian violet. No I never said selenocosmia are the only spiders to stridulate at all.But thats beyond thebpoint you still have yet to enlighten both of us on your statement that this is in fact a chilobrachys species. And please keep things like what you just said to yourself. I never once said only selenocosmia stridulate and I myself have never heard any chilobrachys stridulate. There was no reason for any sort of down casting attitude. Oh and I just realized looking over I have chilbrachys species sai yok or however its spelled. Also on a last note. The huahini species are extremely sandy brown. This spider is not.


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 5, 2011)

Still not helpful Draiman.  I don't believe Spiderman24 was trying to say that only Selenocosmia can stridulate.  There are hundreds of different species of T's and most of us don't have intricate knowledge of more than a few of them...  Again, could you expand on your Chilobrachys assessment?  Please, we all came here to learn and share our knowledge.


----------



## Draiman (Nov 5, 2011)

StreetTrash said:


> Still not helpful Draiman.  I don't believe Spiderman24 was trying to say that only Selenocosmia can stridulate.  There are hundreds of different species of T's and most of us don't have intricate knowledge of more than a few of them...  Again, could you expand on your Chilobrachys assessment?  Please, we all came here to learn and share our knowledge.


I've changed my mind. Your spider is clearly a Selenocosmia (Phlogius) crassipes that is so cool because it stridulates.


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 5, 2011)

Again not helpful Draiman.  Thanks for sullying my thread with your antagonistic behavior though.  I think you need a nap friend.  You are cranky.


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 5, 2011)

Dude, I've been looking for a dichromata for so long and you found one in a pet shop???  Lucky!

I've had several P. crassipes, none have looked like this T.  Gorgeous!  Not sure if it's a Chilo or Selenocosmia, I could see it belonging to either genus.  Or some other for that matter.  I don't have anything useful to add  but I'll be curious as to it's ID if it's found.

Edit: after looking through some pics, there are pics of C. guangxiensis and hauhini looking like this T, esp subadults....


----------



## Draiman (Nov 6, 2011)

StreetTrash said:


> Again not helpful Draiman.  Thanks for sullying my thread with your antagonistic behavior though.  I think you need a nap friend.  You are cranky.


You want help? Here are the ID keys for _Selenocosmia_ and _Chilobrachys_ (Simon 1903 and Robert Raven 1985). I hope you have a CO2 setup with which you can immobilise your spider and do the examination necessary to distinguish between the two genera. Have fun!

_Selenocosmia_:

4th pair of legs not much longer and thicker than that of the first Pair, often shorter. Patella + tibia IV much longer, as long as or mostly shorter than patella + tibia I. leg formula I, IV, II, III or IV, I, II, III, tarsi of 4th Pair of legs in some species with less than 3 claws. Lyriform stridulating organs on the prolateral palpal coxa, oval, almost round, consisting of more than three rows of short, lancet-shaped rods, of which the lowest rows can be longer than those lying above them. Scopula on tarsi IV undivided in large species, indistinctly divided in medium-sized species. Foveal groove very small and shallow. Scopula on metatarsals III, almost reaching the base of the limb. Anterior eye row procurved. Spermathecae consisting of 2 seminal receptacles that can be divided.

_Chilobrachys_:

Lyriform stridulating organs on the prolateral palpal coxa semicircular or oblong to oval. Up to 3 rows of paddle or bobbin-shaped stridulating organs only on the palpal coxa, dissimilarly large stridulating rods present, of which the bottom row are longer than those lying above them. No thorned rows on the chelicerae. Anterior ocular row straight. Spermathecae bi-lobed only, their seminal receptacles often divergent.

I can even email you the entire pdf. file if you'd like. Like I said, have fun.

P.S. - Your spider is, without any shadow of doubt, a _Chilobrachys_. Believe it or not it's up to you...


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 6, 2011)

I never said that I didn't believe you Draiman.  I was just asking you to explain why.  You see, it was not helpful for you to just come in here saying it was quite obviously a Chilobrachys species without explaining why.  I was just looking for a little more information.  No one was trying to be rude or disrespectful in any way with the exception of you.  You came in here guns blazing and ego inflated.  

Thank you for using your C02 setup to do the examination necessary on my photographs.  

P.S. - Your attitude is unwarranted and not appreciated.  Thanks once again for treating me like like an idiot.  I hope you feel better now.


----------



## synyster (Nov 9, 2011)

I do believe that if what you are searching for is a possible ID, you should put your emotions aside and take into account what Gavin posted...


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,
Dramain is right, this is most likely a _Chilobrachys_ sp. Of course none of us could be 100% certain without a shed or a specimen to examine, but the look is dead on for _Chilobrachys_ (the build of the spider, the setal coloration, other visible morpho traits). I can tell you it is not from Australia and probably not PNG, but closer to Thailand/Northern W.Malaysia, anywhere up into Southern China. _Chilobrachys_ are quite capable of stridulation, I'm yet to see an example from this genus that lacks a stridulating organ (but it is entirely possible). Aussie T's get the label "whistling spider", because many species are quick to hiss at you, if startled. Some of them (like the "Rattlesnake T" will stridulate for no apparent reason, and they'll hiss on and on, and on), and they sound for all the world like a rattler. Others, like _Selenotholus foelschei_ make what Dr Tracey Churchill described as a "babbling brook or stream" sound. 

I hope this helps,
Steve


----------



## Anonymity82 (Nov 9, 2011)

haha, it hates everything. What a beaut!


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 9, 2011)

synyster said:


> I do believe that if what you are searching for is a possible ID, you should put your emotions aside and take into account what Gavin posted...


I have been more than happy to do so this entire time, and don't feel that I suggested otherwise.  I was simply asking for some reason for the statement that it was quite obviously a Chilobrachys species.  Until a few days ago the only thing I knew for sure was that this spider was quite obviously not a P. murinus.  I came here to share and to learn.  What Steve included in his post fulfilled my needs perfectly.  I had not set my heart on it being an Australian spider, though I am thankful that I researched them due to the confusion surrounding this T.  I unfortunately do not posses firsthand knowledge of either genus, and decided to post here to see if anyone had any useful information they would be willing to share.  I did feel that Gavin was being a bit antagonistic, whether it was intentional or not.  I do feel that he was not being very forthcoming with his information and that it was not helpful, at least of course until the final post he made with a bit more detail in it.  

Seriously though.  I'm pretty mellow and I never meant any offense to you Gavin.  I apologize if my posts were not clear in that regard.  I was just hoping for a continued dialogue about this spider, so that I might care for it the best I can.

That being said, any idea what this one climbs when on moist substrate?  I thought that Chilobrachys liked a bit more humidity?

---------- Post added 11-09-2011 at 08:16 PM ----------

Also, Thank you Steve for your response.  I do appreciate your post here.


----------



## happysmile88 (Nov 9, 2011)

Your cutie looks a lot like a Chilobrachys fumosus (Pocock, 1895). In color and carapace pattern at least :3


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 10, 2011)

StreetTrash said:


> That being said, any idea what this one climbs when on moist substrate?  I thought that Chilobrachys liked a bit more humidity? Also, Thank you Steve for your response.  I do appreciate your post here.


You're welcome  _Chilobrachys_, as I understand them, are a very interesting group that live in varied terrain, from dry country to very damp tropical to temperate rainforest. Some species are labelled as "semi-arboreal" and there do seem to be accounts of juveniles (and rarer, of adults) of some species being found in tree hollows low to the ground. So the reason for climbing could be due to a number of reasons, an ecomorphic trait (arboreal adaption, but this I would consider unlikely), the spider may simply like a drier environment.

I've found with most species I've ever kept (very limited, Aussie T's only), that both those that live in desert, as well as those found in rainforest, do well in similarly kept enclosures, I don't keep the rainforest species in any higher humidity than I do for strictly desert adapted species. In fact, I find if I mix it up, I get unhappy spiders.

Being you clearly have a selenocosmiine species, I would go for about 60-80% humidty and provide deep substrate to burrow, keep the substrate damp, but not moist (I don't know of any tarantula that likes a moist environment), and you can let it almost dry out before rehydrating too (but avoid going below 55%RH or else you may see dessication).

Steve


----------



## Draiman (Nov 11, 2011)

StreetTrash said:


> I have been more than happy to do so this entire time, and don't feel that I suggested otherwise.  I was simply asking for some reason for the statement that it was quite obviously a Chilobrachys species.  Until a few days ago the only thing I knew for sure was that this spider was quite obviously not a P. murinus.  I came here to share and to learn.  What Steve included in his post fulfilled my needs perfectly.  I had not set my heart on it being an Australian spider, though I am thankful that I researched them due to the confusion surrounding this T.  I unfortunately do not posses firsthand knowledge of either genus, and decided to post here to see if anyone had any useful information they would be willing to share.  I did feel that Gavin was being a bit antagonistic, whether it was intentional or not.  I do feel that he was not being very forthcoming with his information and that it was not helpful, at least of course until the final post he made with a bit more detail in it.
> 
> Seriously though.  I'm pretty mellow and I never meant any offense to you Gavin.  I apologize if my posts were not clear in that regard.  I was just hoping for a continued dialogue about this spider, so that I might care for it the best I can.


In retrospect, I was feeling pretty irritable when I made my first couple of posts on this thread, hence the "attitude". My apologies. Spiderman24 didn't help the situation though.


----------



## ImDeadly (Nov 11, 2011)

Draiman said:


> In retrospect, I was feeling pretty irritable when I made my first couple of posts on this thread, hence the "attitude". My apologies. Spiderman24 didn't help the situation though.


Oooooh so close! Had to add the excuse at the end..lolol.


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you again Steve for a helpful post.  I guess I should have used a better word than moist.  I really meant damp.  I don't keep any T's on sodden moist ground, in fact, most of the T's I keep are from more arid climates.  I have recently come back to spiders after keeping mostly scorpions for some time.  This particular T has been with me through the extended adventure on the dark side and I've always wondered about it.

Gavin, thank you for stopping by to clear the air.  I do appreciate your apology and hope that you accept mine.  I feel that we can let the negativity rest.  You seem like a very knowledgeable person with whom I would love to have further discussion...  In your initial post you mentioned that this spider was most likely the one being labeled as huahini.  Any idea as to what species that one actually was?


----------



## Scourge (Nov 14, 2011)

A couple of threads about Chilobrachys sp., particularly mentioning their arboreal habits:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?55470-Malaysian-Brown&highlight=chilobrachys+arboreal

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?2557-Chilobrachys-Huahini/page2&highlight=huahini


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 14, 2011)

Very interesting Scourge.  Thank you for that post, I had not stumbled upon either of those threads yet. I have to say that a lot of that went over my head, but I'll be decoding it slowly for a more thorough understanding.  I did find a thread which contained a list of Chilobrachys and the different species that are commonly imported under the wrong name, but I can't seem to find it again.  I knew I should have bookmarked it.  I'm really hoping that I catch this spider molting next time and can pull the exuviae before it gets destroyed like the last one.  In the mean time perhaps I'll set up a new enclosure for it providing a semi arboreal set up and deep substrate to see which it prefers.  I was not aware that some of these display arboreal tendencies in the wild.


----------



## Scourge (Nov 15, 2011)

Perhaps this may help:

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=13217&st=0&hl=chilobrachys

Lots of info here on how to differentiate the common Chilobrachys.


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you again!


----------



## Falk (Nov 16, 2011)

Buying from petstores = supports the WC trade witch is the biggest threat to these animals.


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 16, 2011)

I doubt it was a wild caught sling.  Maybe a sling from a wild caught gravid though...


----------

